
Making Electronics Just Got 25% More Expensive in the US - 6d6b73
https://hackaday.com/2018/06/15/making-electronics-just-got-25-more-expensive-in-the-us/
======
qume
After all these years I was just about to try using macrofab and getting
electronics produced in the US for the first time. I guess that doesn't make
sense now.

I thought this was all about encouraging US manufacturing jobs?

------
jcims
This is a bit sensationalized. Cost for many parts will increase by 25%, but
there's more to 'making electronics' than a pile of parts.

~~~
dpeck
Correct, but the BOM has direct impact on costs incurred.

------
legulere
The 25% tariff is just for China, or? Do manufacturers in countries like Japan
or Germany exist?

~~~
dpeck
If you’re doing anything involving electronics at mass market consumer
cost/scale it is extremely likely to be manufactured in China.

